# William M. Blackburn



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 23, 2007)

William M. Blackburn, American Presbyterian (December 30, 1828 -- 1898) was a noted minister (educated at Princeton; pastored at Erie, PA, Cincinnati, OH and Trenton, NJ), chair of biblical and ecclesiastical history at the Presbyterian theological seminary of the northwest at Chicago, author, and later President of the territorial University of North Dakota and Pierre University. 

He wrote a _History of the Christian Church from its Origin to the Present Time_; a biography of William Farel; a biography of Admiral Coligny; two biographies of the early John Calvin, and a number of other interesting biographies, some of which have been reprinted by Solid Ground Christian Books.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 23, 2007)

I just saw Blackburn's name somewhere.... oh, on a new release from Solid Ground coming up about an early Italian Reformer, Aonio Peleario. Sounds good - apparently there's a M'Crie work about his work in the Italian Reformation (what there was of it before its being crushed) in the offing, too.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 18, 2007)

William M. Blackburn, _St. Patrick and the early Church of Ireland_

William M. Blackburn, _Ulrich Zwingli, the patriotic reformer: a history_

William M. Blackburn, _Judas the Maccabee and the Asmonean princes_

William M. Blackburn, _The exiles of Madeira_


----------

